# Would you pay extra for e-books with soundtracks? Latest technology



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

This from today's NYT:

"Booktrack, a start-up in New York, is planning to release e-books with soundtracks that play throughout the books, an experimental technology that its founders hope will change the way many novels are read."

It continues: "Much of the music - about nine hours' worth for the typical novel - is instrumental or ambient noise. But during livelier passages, a reader may hear the patter of footsteps, a booming gong, a crackling fire or the tick of a grandfather clock."

The whole story here:
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/24/books/booktrack-introduces-e-books-with-soundtracks.html?_r=1&ref=books


----------



## joshtremino (Jul 31, 2010)

This is an interesting concept, one I've thought about before. I've always sorta wondered why writers didn't release CDs with their books. I mean, lots of people listen to music as they read, so it makes sense. Overall though, I doubt this idea will really catch on.

Would I pay extra? No way. I think most people would be unwilling to pay more as well. Readers already have set preferences for their reading habits. I like to set my radio to a particular station or turn on one of my favorite play lists. Music could add a new dimension to my reading, but I wouldn't pay more for it.


----------



## Robert S. Wilson (Jul 21, 2011)

Some authors have released special editions with an audio soundtrack on cd. I like what Brian Keene does. He makes free playlists online that you can load up on your pc and play while reading the book.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

"Would you pay extra for e-books with soundtracks?"

I'd almost pay extra to _not_ get sound tracks. 

Mike


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Nope, I never listen to music when reading (or vice versa): they are two separate activities which I prefer to concentrate on separately.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Hell No.  Music and\or sounds effects would be very disengaging while reading. Good writing makes you want to read, good music makes you want to listen, but rarely can they both be done the the same time.

Now perhaps sounds clips in a non-fiction history of music could be useful, but I wouldn't pay extra and would turn it off if it came with the book irregardless.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Mmmm, not sounding appealing, but I guess I would try it...but not pay for it unless I found something that truly complemented the text and enhanced the story.

When I read, I usually have music on anyway.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

jmiked said:


> "Would you pay extra for e-books with soundtracks?"
> 
> I'd almost pay extra to _not_ get sound tracks.
> 
> Mike


ditto this.

i want books to be books. that's all i want them to be.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with the "no" voters. . . having a soundtrack would be a bug, not a feature.


----------



## Robert S. Wilson (Jul 21, 2011)

For me it would depend on two things. 1. If the music has lyrics, because lyrics sometimes distracts me. 2. If the music is any good or fits the feel of the book. Good instrumental music that fits the mood of a book can give an awesome texture to reading in my point of view.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Nope, I never listen to music when reading (or vice versa): they are two separate activities which I prefer to concentrate on separately.


If I was willing to buy an ebook (or any book for that matter) with a soundtrack, yes, I'd be willing to pay extra. But like NogDog, I don't listen to anything while I'm reading. When I was younger I could multi-task that way. I always had the TV or radio on when studying. Now I find them to be a distraction.


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

Definatley not.  When I read, I read.  When I listen to music, I listen to music.  A big part of reading a book is "seeing" and "hearing" the book in your mind.  I don't want a soundtrack "telling" me what I should be hearing.  Its like someone is assuming readers don't have imaginations anymore.


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I have to admit, it sounds like a nice concept, but it really depends how loud or obnoxious the soundtrack is. If I'm really into a book, random noises would annoy me. I'm used to the noises outside my apartment, but I'm not sure if the ebook soundtrack would fit into my normal 'ambience' if you know what I mean.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

No thanks. I think it would distract me from the book.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Absolutely not.  I'm not too crazy about the idea of "enhanced" ebooks with added video clips, etc. either.  Most of these ideas sound like the brainchildren of people looking for ways to make books appealing to people who don't really like to read that much in the first place.

My idea of an "enhanced edition" is one that includes Paris Review-type interviews with or long articles by the writer discussing the writing of the book.  For that, I'd probably be willing to pay extra.  Music?  Video?  Not a chance in you-know-where.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Mike McIntyre said:


> This from today's NYT:
> 
> "Booktrack, a start-up in New York, is planning to release e-books with soundtracks that play throughout the books, an experimental technology that its founders hope will change the way many novels are read."
> 
> ...


Interesting idea. I can see that kind of thing with audiobooks. Is it already being done? It would remind me of a radio show. I listen to music sometimes when I read, mostly ambient drone or techno/trance depending on the book. I also like those nature soundtracks like rain and thunderstorms or ocean surf when reading. The thing is, I already have all that. Don't need more of it to go with a book. As a matter of fact, I have internet radio on right now playing trance voice.


----------



## B Regan Asher (Jun 14, 2011)

I also think the soundtrack would be distracting.  I have listened to many audiobooks and I have enjoy them thoroughly, but if I'm reading the book I don't think I would appreciate a distraction.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . . thinking about this a little more . . . I still don't like the idea. 

The thing that occurred to me is that I think of 'soundtrack' as music that is background to the action. Now on a TV show or movie, this makes sense. . . .because the movie maker matches the music to the action on the screen.

But how would that work with a book? Everyone reads at a different speed. Either they just have to use 'generic' music, which would, at best, add nothing and, at worse, could be really wrong; or they'd try to tie the music to the action as the book goes on. . .but without a way to know how fast I'm reading I don't see how that could work.

It would be like that scene in _Singin' in the rain_ where she's nodding 'yes' and shaking her head 'no'! (Or is it the other way around? )

Anyway, I don't think it's for me.


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

I definitely would not pay extra for this. Although, I must admit, it's an interesting concept as long as the soundtrack is complimentary and not distracting. But then again, who's to judge what's distracting to another person? What's distracting to me may not be to you.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Nope, not interested.  When we watch TV (almost always sports) we never have the sound on.  I don't have the sound on for my computer.  I do listen to music, but only when I am listening to music.  

I surely wouldn't pay extra!


----------



## TheSFReader (Jan 20, 2011)

No, I wouldn't pay extra for soundtracks. However, since "pages" come for free in ebooks, I think a "bonus page" with tracks recommendations could be a plus. For example if an author had found inspiration in some tracks for some scenes, or was listening for some specific music etc...


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Mike McIntyre said:


> This from today's NYT:
> 
> "Booktrack, a start-up in New York, is planning to release e-books with soundtracks that play throughout the books, an experimental technology that its founders hope will change the way many novels are read."
> 
> ...


This is just another company looking to make some money off ebooks. Nine hours of music and sound effects? I prefer to read without it, so why would I ever want to pay for this stupid "enhancement" they are peddling. It is an intrusion on my reading. Now that's just me.

How in the world do they find or create music that everyone is going to like would be my first question? There are so many different musical tastes people have and what works for one ain't going to work for everyone. And you need 9 hours (540 minutes) of it? A 90 minute soundtrack costs a small fortune anyway.

Next. What is the source of the music? I know they are not going to be paying to commission John Williams and an orchestra for the reading soundtrack--because they can't afford to. But surely they will find a cheaper alternative. More than likely cobble together some atmospheric muzak with a synth they buy for cheap in a stock music library. Y'know the stuff you hear on cheap local TV commercials.

How do you ever sync the book soundtrack to the speed of the reader since people read at different speeds? Adding sound effects only complicates the problem even more.

Then reviews? Does the reader now have to factor in the soundtrack and review that too. Like, loved the story but hated the music and sound effects, so I give it 2 stars

Anyway you cut it, it sounds like it will detract from my reading experience. Most "enhancement" bells and whistles are distractions for the reader.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . . thinking about this a little more . . . I still don't like the idea.
> 
> The thing that occurred to me is that I think of 'soundtrack' as music that is background to the action. Now on a TV show or movie, this makes sense. . . .because the movie maker matches the music to the action on the screen.
> 
> ...


Perhaps if it were distributed as an "app" rather than separate ebook file and music file(s), then it could know where you are in the book at any given time, and change which music track is playing accordingly. Presumably each track would repeat until you get to a point in the book that triggers the next track. This would imply to me that the structure of the music would need to be rather bland: if a given track had a distinct structure that led to a climax and resolution, it could then get annoying if it started repeating, or never reached the climax because the reader was too fast. On the other hand, music that just sort of sat there without any definite structure could simply be boring bordering on annoying, adding to my lack of desire for such an "enhancement."


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Interesting, but I also wonder if it would get annoying after a while.  I mean, what if I read too slow and suddenly it's giving me the exciting soundtrack for a chase scene I am still 3 chapters away from?


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

balaspa said:


> Interesting, but I also wonder if it would get annoying after a while. I mean, what if I read too slow and suddenly it's giving me the exciting soundtrack for a chase scene I am still 3 chapters away from?


My first thought: what happens when you scroll? Or what if you stay on a particular paragraph (or a scene) for a long time? Do the sounds loop repeatedly?


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I wouldn't want a book with a soundtrack. Soundtracks are great for a movie, because events flow at a predetermined speed, and the sound is in sync with the action. The great thing about a book is that you read it at your pace. A movie comes at you at someone else's pace, there's no opportunity to pase and reflect. A soundtrack doesn't work with a book, because ot everyone is going to read the book at the same pace, and the same person won't always read at the same place. It would simply be distracting.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Pay for book soundtracks? I got all the sound tracks I need for free, wanted or not. If I get to a section the outdoors, I just open my sliding door and listen to the birds and squirrels fight over their food (my plants  )on my balcony. 

If I want to get into some family drama, I just move closer to the living room wall facing my next door neighbors and I can get a ear full there. If I need some industrial ambiance, I just open a window on the front side where they are currently building a full fledged overpass bridge 50 feet from my building  

I could go on. Such are the joys of apartment living. Maybe they need to start charging me extra for all the free soundtracks they are providing here.  

What's next, Smello-eink?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't really have any interest in a sound track that plays while reading a novel etc.

But I'd be interest in things like interactive non-fiction books for iPad that have photos, videos, audio interviews and various other interactive things to enhance the experience.

There are some Magazines like that, and there's an App version of Al Gore's latest environmental book with that kind of stuff added in (haven't checked that out yet).  And it's pretty cool for that type of thing.  But not something I'd be very interested in for a fiction novel where I just want to read.


----------



## Gregory Lynn (Aug 9, 2011)

I would absolutely give it a shot.  I don't know if it would stick but it's worth a try.


----------



## C.G.Ayling (Aug 25, 2011)

I will not only not pay more for them but I won't buy them in the first place.

I recently checked out what I thought was a common or garden audio book to listen to on my interminable business road travel and was appalled to discover it was really something termed “a movie in your mind”.  Complete with sound effects and multiple voice actors.

I turned it off after less than two chapters, the special effects completely destroyed the experience.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

I've listened to plenty of audiobooks that used music, or sound effects to enhance the reading of the story. E-books is another matter entirely. I'm not sure that would work for me. I think it would be distracting. Also, how can it tell exactly where I'm in in the book? I mean, I know it knows which page I'm on, but that's about it. How can they time a clock chime with the right moment if I'm not on the right line yet. I don't think I'd like the soundtrack. It would be one thing if they made it optional, but I'd definitely opt out of hearing it while I read.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

First thought: this seems like a terrible way for rich people to throw away some capital. Reading is not like watching a movie.

Second thought: maybe their website has a demo. Oh, of course it's Pitticus Lore or whatever that pen name is. Whatever, I'll try it.

Third thought: _holy crap that is annoying._


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

As others have said, I want a book to be a book.  And that's all.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i have eclectic taste in music.  i don't want someone else telling me what to listen to!


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Nope, I never listen to music when reading (or vice versa): they are two separate activities which I prefer to concentrate on separately.


I second that motion!!!!


----------



## gsjohnston (Jun 29, 2011)

I would pay less for an e-book with a soundtrack - it' s a novel - I don't need the distraction from what the words ignite in my imagination.  I bough Vikram Seth's A Suitable Boy as an e-book but it's actually got all this noise and crap - I deleted it.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Not if it was just music/sound effects. If it was something useful that added value to the book, like an example or demonstration, then maybe.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Gregory Lynn said:


> I would absolutely give it a shot. I don't know if it would stick but it's worth a try.


This basically sums up what I think too. It would be neat to try but who knows how well it would work...


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Sharon Red said:


> This basically sums up what I think too. It would be neat to try but who knows how well it would work...


They do have short samples on the booktrack.com site. I found it extremely annoying, not only because it was distracting, but because it was telling me how to feel about what I was reading. Which was intrusive, and also feels a little bit like a cheat?

It's weird. Try it out.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm skeptical, but I would want to try reading a book with a soundtrack before casting judgment. If the music varied from chapter to chapter, and if there were ambient sound effects (road traffic, birds chirping, swords clashing) then it might heighten the experience. Or it might ruin the experience. I really have no idea, which is why I'd like to try it out.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I'd pay money NOT to have a soundtrack...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

genevieveaclark said:


> I found it extremely annoying, not only because it was distracting, but because it was telling me how to feel about what I was reading. Which was intrusive, and also feels a little bit like a cheat?


Possibly. But I think with most books the author is trying to tell people how they should feel in certain scenes etc. With exceptions of course for things that are more abstract.

So I don't see it as much different that movies which are usually not abstract and the director is using the acting, dialogue, cinematography and score to try to get the person to feel a certain way.

But that's just me. I hate abstract art and things open to interpretation by the consumer etc. I prefer art where the artist is trying to tell a specific story, or evoke a specific emotion in everyone who views/reads it etc.


----------



## digireader (Aug 11, 2011)

As with anyone, it will be a matter of personal preference. While this type of technology may not be popular with the ereader types, it may likely appeal to the younger "Tablet" crowd who have grown up with technology disruptions. I personally would not want sound effects, music or other noise while reading and time will tell if the market will support this type of technology. 

If it does happen to take off, then it also creates the question of how much will authors be pressured to also create versions of their books with these features. And then you have a whole new crop of businesses who can offer these services to authors, publishers, etc.


----------



## NSRob (Jul 29, 2011)

No way -- I like my books to be books. I'd find that too distracting and iinterfering with my imagination.  If I want to listen to books I'd get an audio book.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

No, No, A thousand times No. I find sounds added to my reading extremely intrusive. It's happening more often now on certain websites. You're reading something quietly and suddenly some voice or music breaks your concentration. I hate it. HATE it. 

(Have I made myself clear?)


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

You know, I never really thought of listening to music while reading. I guess it depends on the book though. I wonder how a suspense novel can be done. 

But I really don't know if I'll like it or not. Maybe I'll try it out.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Brem said:


> You know, I never really thought of listening to music while reading.


I'm not much interested in books with a soundtrack, but I listen to music while reading a lot.

I usually keep my headphones on at the gym when reading on the treadmill. It's either listen to my own music or the music the gym plays! 

At home I don't often have music on when reading fiction, but do a lot of the time when reading stuff for work (true home or office).


----------



## SelenaBlake (May 13, 2011)

How much extra are we talking?  Since I often create a soundtrack when I write, I think it'd be neat to somehow share those songs. But music liscensing is insane so I'd rather just offer a list on my blog and let readers look them up on iTunes or something. definitely an idea to watch!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I think the soundtrack would annoy me and I bet it would drain the Kindle battery much faster.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

This wouldn't work for me at all. I'm a 100% visual learner.  I can't listen to TV or music when I'm reading, and audiobooks just talk to themselves while I'm thinking of other things. I didn't read the article, but I don't see how it would work. Would the music slow down or speed up to keep pace with the reading speed?  I just think it would be a distraction all around.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

A friend of mine is releasing a collection of poetry, and there will be an option to hear him reading several of the poems. I plan to do this in the future with a collection of short stories. It's not a soundtrack, just an option to click to the author reading.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Interesting idea to have a sound track per original comment. & In some cases, like listening to Dylan Thomas, hearing the author/poet is a bonus.

Persons process information differently, some persons being more attuned [pun] to the auditory than visual. Though one would think that an avid reader usually creates their own sound track while reading -- as well as imagining sights, touch, smells/tastes, based on the text.

What's next, adult scratch-and-sniff books?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I bet they had a similar discussion when they created soundtracks for movies....hey, why do we need that...they can see and hear all they need too on-screen.

I think it's a somewhat logical idea....the music would convey the mood and action of the book...just like in a movie...and the choice for that soundtrack and the motivations it conveyed would be up to the screenwriter (ideally)...conveying THEIR message, just like the text.

However I cant think of a way to sync the soundtrack with a reader's progresss thru a book. OTOH, lots 'o things been invented that I never figured out


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

9MMare said:


> I bet they had a similar discussion when they created soundtracks for movies....hey, why do we need that...they can see and hear all they need too on-screen.


I'm not sure that comparison holds up. Movies were originally filmed without sound. There was an organist in the threatre playing appropriate music as the film ran. So music sound tracks actually predated spoken dialogue in film. . . .


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Personally I think a soundtrack playing while I'm reading would annoy the heck outta me. I'm one of those people who needs quite while reading or writing. It'd especially bother me if there were gunshots, footsteps, doorbells etc going off during parts of the book. Too distracting.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not sure that comparison holds up. Movies were originally filmed without sound. There was an organist in the threatre playing appropriate music as the film ran. So music sound tracks actually predated spoken dialogue in film. . . .


Yes. In addition, people who hear are naturally accustomed to hearing sounds that accompany visual stimuli. Your brain is used to processing the information together.

Reading is an entirely different, and really complicated, cognitive task. We don't naturally develop the ability to read, as we develop hearing and sight, and learn to pair them together. We have to learn it. I'm not aware of any research that suggests that the task would be aided, rather than impeded, by the addition of auditory stimuli, but I haven't had access to the fun journals in a long time, and I also didn't just sink a bunch of money into this start up. (For the investor's sake...wow I hope they have some research.) My own experience was: way, way impeded, but I'm generally not very good at auditory processing, so I might be on one end of a spectrum.

I can definitely see the argument for poetry, but that's essentially including an audiobook with an ebook. Which makes sense! I think we'll see more bundling like that, or at least I hope so. It's a totally different experience of a text, and I like getting more of stuff. (I also kind of want to train myself to get better at auditory processing, but that's a whole different beast...)

But a soundtrack is not an audiobook, not by a long shot. Again, one is a cognitive task we're used to (listening to people talk! I won't say I ever got high marks on "listening" in preschool, but I got by), the other is the pairing of two seemingly unrelated cognitive tasks that don't seem to naturally mesh.

OTOH, it would be _really_ interesting to see if children experience the whole book-with-soundtrack thing differently. Like, if they were able to synthesize the tasks with greater ease than adults, yielding a totally new experience...But that is the nerd in me. The reader is going: pshaww.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My daughter is 12, and listens to music while she reads. May work for her down the line. Personally, I use foam rubber ear plugs to write or read, cannot handle the distraction. Used to be a musician years ago, and my ear just won't tune out what's happening on the sound track. Need absolute silence to read or write. 

I do think having the option of pictures, music and even sound effects may eventually be optional on reading devices, like it or not. The video game generation might love that.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

genevieveaclark said:


> Yes. In addition, people who hear are naturally accustomed to hearing sounds that accompany visual stimuli. Your brain is used to processing the information together.
> 
> Reading is an entirely different, and really complicated, cognitive task. We don't naturally develop the ability to read, as we develop hearing and sight, and learn to pair them together. We have to learn it. I'm not aware of any research that suggests that the task would be aided, rather than impeded, by the addition of auditory stimuli, but I haven't had access to the fun journals in a long time, and I also didn't just sink a bunch of money into this start up. (For the investor's sake...wow I hope they have some research.) My own experience was: way, way impeded, but I'm generally not very good at auditory processing, so I might be on one end of a spectrum.
> 
> ...


  People didnt think of all that when they started playing the piano for movies. Heck, they had musical accompaniment (sp) for the theatre for centuries. Music supports emotion and creates themes. Books try to create these just like movies. And just like movies, music could enhance those things for books. At least for some people. You dont focus on the music in a movie, you are focused on the story.

As a technical writer, I've studied cognitive processes as well. And I'd disagree that they dont mesh. Of course there are different levels (and types) of readers but I wouldnt say that many of the people sitting in movie theatres were brain surgeons understanding all the stimuli being tossed at them either. (I'm not big at picking up on symbology, soundtrack or not.)

If it was optional (which of course it would be, you'd always be able to turn it off), I dont see a problem with it.

Except technically (syncing it with the reader).


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

9MMare said:


> People didnt think of all that when they started playing the piano for movies. Heck, they had musical accompaniment (sp) for the theatre for centuries. Music supports emotion and creates themes. Books try to create these just like movies. And just like movies, music could enhance those things for books. At least for some people. You dont focus on the music in a movie, you are focused on the story.
> 
> As a technical writer, I've studied cognitive processes as well. And I'd disagree that they dont mesh. Of course there are different levels (and types) of readers but I wouldnt say that many of the people sitting in movie theatres were brain surgeons understanding all the stimuli being tossed at them either. (I'm not big at picking up on symbology, soundtrack or not.)
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm not saying people are aware, on like a meta-level, of these processes, just that reading is not organically linked with sound in the same way that visual stuff is. I think that unless you train your brain to do that, it's probably more work. And even training your brain is work, so unless it adds significantly to the experience, I might not have an incentive to do that.

If it's optional, cool! But I don't want to pay more for it. Although what would be cool is if, like, as a standard feature, they could find a way to include a couple of varying soundtracks, and the ability to upload your own. I don't think this will ever happen, though. (Also, the files might get huge.)

The more I think about it, the more I really want to see how younguns, with their developing, elastic, smushy brains, react to it. I also kind of think you'd have to write with this feature specifically in mind...

So really maybe it's more appropriate for an entirely new kind of work? Dunno.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

genevieveaclark said:


> Oh, I'm not saying people are aware, on like a meta-level, of these processes, just that reading is not organically linked with sound in the same way that visual stuff is. I think that unless you train your brain to do that, it's probably more work. And even training your brain is work, so unless it adds significantly to the experience, I might not have an incentive to do that.


I think I kind of agree with this. Assuming a person with all 5 senses working, that's how we're used to experiencing the world. I expect that's why they added the organ or piano 'ambiance' to silent movies. . .they knew people would feel funny sitting in a room and watching something with no sound. They were used to watching plays and such, but there was something to listen to with them. They probably felt they needed it to convey the story.

But, when you learn to read, one of the things that's impressed upon you is that you are supposed to learn to use your imagination to understand what's happening. YOU supply the visuals and sounds (and even smells ) via your mind. Maybe you do 'hear' certain music, but I think a lot of readers would be really jarred if they actually HEARD what they were imagining. And even more jarred if they heard something completely different than they were imagining -- even assuming the sound is in sync with the story. How many times do we have discussions here that we envision a character a certain way and can't believe who they cast to play 'em in the movie?

Of course, people could learn to go with it. And there are probably some who never got as good with the whole imagination thing who might appreciate the assist from a sound track. But, on the whole, to do it _well_ I think would end up making the book cost more than most would be willing to pay. . . little Johnny outback jumping in rocks and making sounds with his armpits isn't going to cut it. You'd need a real Foley artist, and those folks don't come cheap! Though, I suppose a lot of the sounds are available in computer files now, so maybe that's the intention. . . .but if we're talking music, you either have to go with public domain, or pay someone to compose something original.

And we're back around to the original question. If we're talking a few cents difference, many might be willing to try it at least once. And if they like it they'll buy again. But if the soundtrack version was significantly more expensive than the 'read only' version, I just feel like most people wouldn't be willing to take the chance.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Sound playing along with a book is different to sound playing along with a silent movie. The movie plays at a fixed speed and the sound effects can be timed to occur at the appropriate moment. But sound effects, like footsteps, gunshots etc while you're reading? Everybody reads at a different speed - how would the book know whether you'd got to the bit on the page where the gunshots etc were occurring? If you stopped half way along a page to look up while someone spoke to you, how would it know to stop along with you? If you went back afterwards and re-read a few sentences to get back into it, how would it know where to restart from? If the reader had to keep rewinding a soundtrack to line things up it would get pretty tedious. Even if this was something you wanted (and I really don't) how would you make it work on a practical level?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

genevieveaclark said:


> The more I think about it, the more I really want to see how younguns, with their developing, elastic, smushy brains, react to it. I also kind of think you'd have to write with this feature specifically in mind...
> 
> So really maybe it's more appropriate for an entirely new kind of work? Dunno.


I think this is also key. Because teens today are absorbing all sorts of media differently...because they do so very early on in development. For instance, they can text like the wind...that is not just a physical skill.....and that was even when there were few dedicated phone keyboards...they were using the regular 3 alpha character number keys.

And their association with acronyms, etc....their brains learn to assess those and fill in those blanks from a very early age. FWIW ( )


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

9MMare said:


> I think this is also key. Because teens today are absorbing all sorts of media differently...because they do so very early on in development. For instance, they can text like the wind...that is not just a physical skill.....and that was even when there were few dedicated phone keyboards...they were using the regular 3 alpha character number keys.
> 
> And their association with acronyms, etc....their brains learn to assess those and fill in those blanks from a very early age. FWIW ( )


I am actually starting to worry about the level of absorption of the new media kids are seeing now. The most recent nightmare I saw was the latest Video Music Awards... *shivers*.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

A company called Booktrack is producing ebooks with music backgrounds, much like movies have background music to set the mood. I wanted to be open to the idea, but I think I prefer quiet when I read, and I don't want music to manipulate my emotions. That's the author's job. What you do think? Would you buy/read a book with a soundtrack?

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/24/books/booktrack-introduces-e-books-with-soundtracks.html
L.J.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

***merged with previous thread on this topic***


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Music has been part of theatre for untold ages. But the key is that the music is synced to the movie or the play. You watch at the pace it is presented to you. A soundtrack to a book couldn't be synchronized, so it could be highly jarring. Besides, with a soundtrack, you're beginning to get something that is less and less like a book.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

I hate to have music playing while I'm reading, so I'm not a fan. As someone else said, I would almost pay to NOT have music. And sound effects? How the heck are they supposed to know where your eye is on the page? This just sounds like something that would be distracting and annoying (and an excuse to make things needlessly more expensive, just like most 3D movies).


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

As someone else pointed out, this would not work because no one reads at the same pace! I think I read slow (maybe not) but there is no way I would listen to a sound track while reading it would be distracting for me.


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

I've never heard of this before. This is such a neat concept! It's like a composer putting a score together for a movie, except in this case it's a novel. I would love to do this for my books.


----------

